# i7 3770(Non K) vs R5 1600 Gaming



## DeadlyTitan (Oct 29, 2017)

I originally wanted to buy an i7 8700(non K), but the non availability of cheaper non overclocking motherboards drove me towards Ryzen5 

My current choices are i7 3770, or go Ryzen 5 or Wait for Non overclocking motherboards to appear for i7 8700

So, between R5 1600 and i7 3770 which one of them is better for gaming? 

Money is not an issue, i just wanted to know that am not necessarily degrading if i choose R5 1600 over i7 3770 in games, i asked cause some of my friends said that Ryzen is not really good for gaming, and its targeted towards workstations and am better off with an i7 3770. Also i do play a lot of CPU intensive simulation/war multiplayer games like Total War, City Skylines, Civilization, Planet side 2, Script Heavy Skyrim, PCSX2 (PS2 Emulator) and some older games that relay on strong single core performance. 

I currently have an i3 2120 and was thinking about dropping an i7 3770 but i would like to know how Ryzen 5 1600 will perform in games compared to i7 3770.

my current system specs 

1060 6GB
i3 2120
512 GB SSD
500W Seasonic PSU
16 GB DDR4 Ram


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 29, 2017)

Welcome, what Motherboard do you currently have?  You list that you have DDR4 Ram, don't you mean DDR3?


----------



## P4-630 (Oct 29, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> Money is not an issue



Well in that case I voted for:
"Wait for Cheaper non overclocking Motherboards for i7 8700"

If you have the cash and don't want to wait I'd just look at the cheapest board currently available.


----------



## JalleR (Oct 29, 2017)

if Money is not a problem...  then 8700K and Z370 GOGOG it is Great in All cases. 

Otherwise Wait for the cheaper motherboards.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 29, 2017)

If you alread have ddr4 go for an 8700 if you don't overclock and the cheapest Z370 motherboard you find, like said above.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 29, 2017)

An i5-8400 or 8500k shouldn't be overlooked either. They are 6c|6t so pack a significant upgrade over their previous quad core i5 brethren. Just mentioning just incase you do get into a position where you need to cut corners somewhere.


----------



## Frick (Oct 29, 2017)

8500k + cheapest Z motherboard is what I'd go for. Either that or if you want to savw some cash the Ryzen and a cheap B350 motherboard.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 29, 2017)

performance between my ryzen 1400 (3.8ghz) and 3770k  (4.7ghz) was functionally identical, unless i ran very low graphics settings - then i'd see maybe 10% more FPS towards the intel (200fps to 220FPS max, min/avg was better on ryzen)


Intels better if you want max FPS (144hz screen at 1080p or 2k), ryzens good overall - and dont forget that you can always slap a 2nd or 3rd gen ryzen in later, AMD has stated they're supporting the AM4 socket until 2020


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Oct 29, 2017)

When i said money is not an issue, i mean i have enough to upgrade to ryzen platform (new build), no i do not have DDR4. I currently have an Asus H61M-CS Board that also supports Intel Ivy bridge CPU's, or so it says.

Am not an overclocker, am just happy with a non k CPU, knowing that it is working at its 100% potential than buying a K chip and worrying if i am not pushing it enough to utilize its 100% potential. Its just a piece of mind thing, helps with my OCD, which is also the same reason why i do not like buying Z370, cause it bothers me a lot if i buy something and never use it to full potential.

However its an entirely different story if you consider Ryzen cause you are not essentially paying for an unlocked chip.


----------



## Vario (Oct 29, 2017)

Get the i7 3770 sell the i3, difference out of pocket might be $70.  Seems like the best way to do it without breaking the bank and the performance difference between the i7 and modern CPU isn't all that noticeable in game.  If money isn't an issue for you, seems like it would be better put to buying whatever the next gen graphics card is instead of upgrading beyond the 3770 at this point in time.

Also I play a lot of PCSX2 and Starcraft 2 with no problems with my 3770K.


----------



## DeadlyTitan (Oct 29, 2017)

Vario said:


> Also I play a lot of PCSX2 and Starcraft 2 with no problems with my 3770K.



Oh hello there fellow PCSX2 User , may i know how does your CPU performs ? and do you have an OC on it ? how would a non k version perform. 



yotano211 said:


> are you building it yourself or buying a complete already made computer.



I will build it myself, am an OCD patient so yea i have to do things myself if i want them to be perfect, unfortunately that is also my very problem. 

the reason i was looking for Ryzen or i7 8700 is cause 16 GB is the max memory my motherboard can support. i am not sure how long can i hold on to that 16 GB, since i am a heavy user of memory, a lot of chrome tabs in the background, which requires an entire separate thread for itself to explain.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 29, 2017)

I would go for the i7 3770. If you are going for the i7 8700 or new ryzen, are you building it yourself or buying a complete already made computer. 

Getting the i7 3770 is just a simple motherboard bios upgrade, if needed, and drop in the processor. The 8700 is a complete build or buying it new. It really depends on your time, you said that no money is no issue but how about time.


----------



## yotano211 (Oct 29, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> Oh hello there fellow PCSX2 User , may i know how does your CPU performs ? and do you have an OC on it ? how would a non k version perform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


16gb is more than enough for today's needs even with tons of tabs open and playing games at the same time.

And that 16gb on your current motherboard is DDR3 memory, current motherboards need DDR4 memory. DDR3 can not fit into any DDR4 memory slot. ANd current memory prices are very high atm.


----------



## Vario (Oct 29, 2017)

DeadlyTitan said:


> Oh hello there fellow PCSX2 User , may i know how does your CPU performs ? and do you have an OC on it ? how would a non k version perform.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't OC it anymore.  As far as PCSX2 I have only ever run it stock.  I have the K of course but I got tired of trying to resolve some nagging BSODs so I only overclock for benchmarking now, and that is very infrequent these days.    When I played SC2 I was overclocked to 4.5, sometimes 4.8 Ghz and it was faster than stock, was good for large battles, mainly better minimum frame rates and reduced stutter.  But it isn't necessary.

PCSX2 runs great with stock clock.  I run Armored Core Last Raven DX11 Hardware upscaled to 2560x1440 with some low AA and AF filters and other graphical tweaks.  It looks fantastic and runs very smooth.  I mostly play the PS2 armored core games on emulator and they all run very well and look great.  The current gen intel is about 25% faster than our 1155 generation.  So emulation should run better.   PCSX2 emulation runs well enough for me now that I am satisfied.  I don't know if I am missing out.  3770 are only $100 now and would be a simple pop in for you I think.  Sell the i3 for $20 to reduce the cost.  When PS3 and Xbox 360 emulation is more refined we will need more horsepower but these systems aren't well emulated yet.  As an aside I got my Dual Shock 3 working with some driver that makes windows see it as a wired 360 Xbox controller and it works so flawlessly with PCSX2.


----------



## _UV_ (Oct 29, 2017)

Wait for Ryzen 2 (must be in March next year) and when buy it, or buy first generation Ryzen with discount, and i suppose about that time will be plenty of cheaper MBs + maybe a little cheaper Intel CPUs. IMO best way.


----------



## peche (Nov 6, 2017)

Mussels said:


> AMD has stated they're supporting the AM4 socket until 2020


i saw that coming.... amd being amd....



DeadlyTitan said:


> I originally wanted to buy an i7 8700(non K), but the non availability of cheaper non overclocking motherboards drove me towards Ryzen5
> 
> My current choices are i7 3770, or go Ryzen 5 or Wait for Non overclocking motherboards to appear for i7 8700
> 
> ...


i own a 3770, 16GB ram, SSD and GTX 980, ultra happy gaming @ 1920x1280 Res. quite interesting performance, also did setup several AMD ryzens combos for customers, they perform well, are cheap and decent,

If i were you i'll swap that i3 for an i7,  no doubts !
also if possible fill sys speces here!


----------

